# lost camera in orange pelican case at cisco take-out



## lfinch (Aug 31, 2007)

the case was lost on 7-23 at the cisco take-out it has two cameras and a 75mm extra lens


----------



## lfinch (Aug 31, 2007)

please call me at 303-519-1581


----------

